# I was doing so well...



## hope springs (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Just needed somewhere to share my thoughts.  I've been doing so well recently, not obsessing about babies/pregnancy and making real plans for our future as a childfree couple and then today my friend told me that she is pregnant.  I'm pleased for her (I honestly am) but its as if in that split second I've been transported back 6 months to when I was hopelessly depressed about our infertility.

I'm so annoyed at myself, I've worked so hard to move forwards and in one conversation its been undone, why have I let this upset me so much?!  Grrrr!!      

Hope xx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Hope,

It is only natural that it has affected you the way it has, and if you didn't react that way to be honest i think you would be bottling up alot of emotion that would come out further down the line.

Don't be annoyed at yourself as otherwise you wouldn't be the strong and loving person you are today if you didn't feel the emotions you are going through.  

Good luck for the future, and remember there is nothing wrong with having bad days !!!!

Netty


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Hope you are doing really well, it is perfectly normal to have wobbly moments but take notice of how quickly you recover. I bet this down patch moves on a lot quicker than the last one and in time you will see that happen more and more. Then you will realise just how far you have come. 
xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Hope

You'd have to have a heart of stone not to let news like this get to you - I think that you have managed so well hon. I call stuff like this that hurts us 'bite on the bum moments' believe me, I've had tons of them along the way and still get them to this day. Its just recognising that they happen which you have, and being able to have the space here to share them will hopefully make things a little easier to bear knowing that you aren't alone.

Huge   to you!

Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Dear Hope,
I know just what you mean – you feel like you're getting somewhere - actually MAKING PROGRESS - and then BAM! you get a set back. It feels like you are back to square one - but you aren't.  Inch by inch, you ARE getting there. The setbacks or 'bite on the bum moments' as Emcee put it (!) come along from time to time. And what is worse is that it is quite unpredictable when they will happen. I can't say how to avoid them - because I don't think you can. The alternative is to shut down your heart entirely - and you wouldn't want to do that. So be easy on yourself - you are only human. 
Bernie xxx


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hi sorry you feel that way i wish i was as strong as you 
keep up the good work 

mini munch xxx


----------

